# Used Flourite in 55 gallon tank



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

I am going to be using some flourite that came from my 90 gallon planted tank in my 55 gallon tank. Should I put some root tabs in the substrate since it is about 2 years old . I will be growing mostly bunch plants except in the foreground. What can I put over the flourite to make it more eye pleasing? Does pool sand work?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you are using used Flourite then it should have plenty of mulm in it, which will help feed the plants. You can use root tabs underneath root feeders like Crypts /swords if you want. But you should have no problems if you are fertilizing the water column. 

You can use pool filter sand over the flourite but it will eventually work its way down to the bottom. I have one tank where I mixed Flourite and pool sand together.


----------



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks alot for the help trenac. I have alot of questions on things just trying to get a plan underway. What about the foreground? Should I put root tabs under it if I am going to grow chain sword or some of the more difficult foreground plants?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As long as the water column fertilization is enough you should not have to use root tabs at all. The majority of the plants will take their nutrients through the water column. If you see that a root feeding plant is doing poorly even after a regular consistent water column fertilization then by all means pop in a root tab underneath the plant(s).


----------

